# Is it too tight?



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jojo went to the vet this morning and he has to wear a cone of shame. I can fit 4 fingers snug and 3 comfortably. That's not "too tight" right? He has wear it all night. 
Vet thinks it's a lick granuloma


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

General rule to my knowledge has always been that two fingers should fit mostly comfortably. I can say if you think it's tight enough, it's probably not! I find they need to be tighter than I think they do lol.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If this dog has a lick granuloma, I would think the 'cone of shame' should be about 2 fingers comfortably tight. There are different cones if this one somehow does not work. I had an Irish Setter years ago that had a lick granuloma on her foot (had to have two toes amputated when she was spayed---congenital webbing in between) I used a sock that I drew up beyond the hock and fastened with tape and then covered the tape with the sock folded over. Worked well. You can get baby socks for a chihuahua. Any reason he has this lick granuloma?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll leave it him at 3 fingers. It's about to be 11PM and he's doing fine (sleeping) 
It's actually up on his leg like half on his inner leg. The vet said because of the location he can have surgery for it if it doesn't heal. 
He scraped his skin 1st to check if he had mange and he didn't. 
Prescribed him pills (Cefpodoxime simplicef) for 14 days, 1/2 a pill a day. 
He also gave him a cream (Animax ointment) for twice a day. I was a reading online that it's very hard to get rid of these as it's hard for them to heal and because it's a "habit" for the dog lick. 
The vet said to give it 3 weeks if not come back in.
It's hard to believe that it'll just get better on it's own.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

At 2:30 this morning I found that Jojo is able to lick himself with the cone. Apparently I've read that the cone needs to be at minimum 2 inches past their nose. And Jojo isn't even an inch. I'm hoping the next size won't be too big in the neck size. I measured and hopefully he'll be fine for the next size.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This is a brutal habit to break. Usually there is something that starts them off licking. A scratch, something that hurt him while playing?, anything. Then he gets 'relief' from that licking, and the 'habit' starts. Feels better--oh good, I can relieve the itch/pain by licking. That constant licking can set up infection, thus the antibiotics. He's going to have to wear that collar for awhile to stop the licking. Have you looked at the 'inner tube' type of collars? I prefer them over the cone.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Last night mom picked up a '12.5' cone from a vets office and he's still able to lick his back leg. So now we have 2 cones that are too small. 
I'm wanting to try a medium from PetSmart. 
I don't know which kind to get. I called the store to see what they had in stock and they have plastic, soft and tube available. I just want one that'll stop his licking. I might try picking up a couple and return the 1 that doesn't work since I don't want to be running back and forth from PetSmart the rest of the week.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I like the tube type, as the dog just can't turn his head enough to reach the spot. How is the spot doing? Any better with the antibiotics?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So a size large cone is what I bought last night and it's working. It's even good on his neck not loose. 
Susan his spot honestly looks the same. Last night when applying the cream I noticed that the 'black scabby' stuff came off. It came off when I rubbed the cream on (I don't rub hard) I don't know if that's a bad thing or a good thing...?
For the past 4 days he's been outside during the day without the cone (I know he needs it 24/7 but he's a dog who gets excited when you take him out and he doesn't know how to 'go' on command so then he'll pee in his crate within an hour) but today I sent him to grandma's so she can "dog-sit" so from now on he should have his cone on 24/7 I'm hoping we'll get good results because the vet said the only other thing was surgery to remove it. I've read online he can be but on antibiotics long term. So I don't know if this vet is "pushing" surgery or we might go over more options in about a month if this doesn't work.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, that is good that the 'black scabby' stuff came off. New skin should be pink. Now just for it to heal all over. Glad he has a 'grandma' to dog sit!! If you can get the area to really heal over, then that would be great.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll look at it again tonight to see if it looks any different hopefully I can see that it's healing a bit.
Grandma is awesome! Especially living in the same neighborhood I can always just drop the dogs off or she can come over and let them out. 
So for Jojo dropping off early in the morning and picking up at night will be his schedule for the next week in hopes it'll help.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So it's been a week since Jojo going to the vet. His spot is "healing" all the scabs have finally came off and it's not dark red anymore. It's actually a "healthy" pink color. 
Grandma offered to give him a bath tomorrow since she'll "dog-sit" all this week. She asked if it was okay because of his spot. I said I'm sure it'd be fine. It is fine, right? I'm sure the vet would have told me not to shower him if I couldn't.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If he needs a bath, I'm sure its OK, since the 'sore' is healed. Make sure that this little dog doesn't 'go at it' again. Just watch for licking. If he ever does start a new lick granuloma there are creams that you can put around the sore, that taste really bad. Just for your info.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

This dog (over) licks himself at bedtime. Obviously he has stopped with the cone. But I personally believe as soon as it's good enough where he doesn't need a cone he'll either lick the same spot or find a new spot. I think he does it to "soothe" himself. I was thinking if he starts over licking once the cone comes off I should put it on long-term at bedtime. Then again I also read dogs can be put on meds if it's "compulsive or obsessive" and they can be put on meds. But I'm not sure how it's diagnosed or if he needs a specialist. Then again I probably should take it a step at a time and not stress too much.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

It's OK for a dog to lick themselves to 'self sooth' before bedtime. My dogs both do this, BUT not to the tune of a lick granuloma! I'd just wait and see if the dog goes back to the same spot or another one. Just be observant. I'd not interupt the licking unless it becomes obsessive.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes my other 3 dogs also lick but not this obsessive.
I'm thinking Jojo is "obsessive" 
I won't "truly" no till after the cone comes off. So I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jojo is all done with his pills and I've stopped applying the cream. 
I'm still keeping the cone on in the mornings and during bedtime. During the day he has it off. 
He still hasn't grown any fur on the spot. I'm wondering if he'll always have a bald spot. Maybe I should give it more time.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't remember whether or not my Irish Setter ever regrew hair over her lick granuloma. I don't think so. But hers was due to an amputation of 2 toes due to having the 2 toes frozen together in birth.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Of course depending on where the injury or problem is, I have found using clothes of sorts is a way better option than the cone. I found that out on a cat years back. It had surgery and a pain or antibiotic pad on a leg, so we just made some special clothes that covered all the important areas and left the rear open for the potty duties. Its just way more comfortable for the little guy or girl and they don't have to fight with it to eat or drink.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I had read about doing a sock and just putting it on his back leg. Which I'm sure would be way more comfortable then a plastic cone but it was more convenient (for the humans, of course)
But it worked. No fur has grown back. Which I guess he'll always have a tiny bald spot. I could have him go through surgery but financially I'm not able to as I have to think about all the dogs. But he's completely fine and has stopped licking it


----------

